# Terminal



## osx08 (17 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la syntaxe à écrire dans terminal pour bloquer et empêcher la modification de l'icone d'une application.
Dés que je la lance, l'icone originale se remet et reste.
Merci pour votre aide.
Amicalement,


----------



## LS Zaitsev (31 Octobre 2020)

Je ne comprends pas bien ta demande (et je ne dois pas être le seul).
Tu as changé l'icône d'une application pour la personnaliser et à chaque fois que tu lances l'application en question, l'icône par défaut revient ? C'est bien ça ?


----------

